# Canon 40D.



## davidharmier60 (Sep 17, 2017)

Not sure when or even if I will be able to get one. I know it's only 10.1 MP. I know about crop factor. I have an effective 30.4-56 lense for it.
The reason for this model over something newer is the feel of it. It feels tough as nails. 

Your thoughts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 17, 2017)

It's not "only 10.1MP". Your 40D is just a tool and as long as it fits your needs, it's ok to use it.
Though I'm pretty sure there are more "tough as nails" camera models out there.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 17, 2017)

The 40d is still in my opinion a great camera. Tough, fast and feels great. Newer sensor technology has surpassed it, so it won't have as high resolution or as good low light performance as newer models, but many have and will continue to take great photos with this camera


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have been doing research. Looking at EF-s lenses. And they all (at least two so far) speak of differing focal lengths when mounted on an APS-C camera.
I THOUGHT that was what EF-s means. What gives?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 18, 2017)

One set of numbers is the actual focal length of the lens.  The larger set of numbers are the effective focal length when combining with the crop factor of the sensor.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 19, 2017)

So. Do the AF-s lenses have less than 1.6x? or is there no need for me to try and get any AF-s?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> So. Do the AF-s lenses have less than 1.6x? or is there no need for me to try and get any AF-s?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



NO.  The size of the sensor on the camera causes the 1.6x.  A Canon 1D has a 1.3 crop factor.  The lens for example 10-22mm EF-s is physically a 10mm to 22mm zoom lens by actual measurements.  But on a 40D the final picture will be like a 16mm to 35mm zoom lens was used.  With EF-s the s means the lens is designed for crop sensor cameras and the image circle of the lens is designed for those smaller sensors.  They will mount on a full frame camera.  But you will either get a vignette or use the full frame cameras in crop mode.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheesh! Will my Phoenix 19-35 be reasonable at 30-56 actual or will I have to have a 10-? To get wide pictures?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Sheesh! Will my Phoenix 19-35 be reasonable at 30-56 actual or will I have to have a 10-? To get wide pictures?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Well for my APS-C Nikons 1.5x crop.  I have a 11-16 lens for ultra wide pictures.  So it's effective is 16.5mm x 24mm.  On a full frame 14mm is ultra wide with 13mm being about the widest non fisheye that I know of.  13mm being very expensive.   So a Canon 10-22mm or Sigma 10-20mm zoom would get you your widest shots on your 40D.  Tokina makes a good 11-20mm as well (my 11-16 is the original version of the new one).

Your Phoenix 19-35 will be considered a "normal, or standard" zoom in terms of angle of view on your 40D.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 19, 2017)

So as soon as possible after getting a 40D I should try to get an AF-s 10 to something. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> So as soon as possible after getting a 40D I should try to get an AF-s 10 to something.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


If you really want a wide angle of view.  Yes.  Canon, Sigma, Tokina, and Tamron all make lenses for APS-C sensor cameras down to 10mm to 12mm for the widest end of zoom.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 3, 2017)

I guess it goes without saying that in any given MP such as 10 that Nikon would be better (at least in poor light) than Canon.

Since my Sigma 70-300 APO Macro has a hazy rear element it is bright light only. And maybe not even that. If I watch EBay I can probably get a Nikon with a few lenses for a reasonable price. Even if it's a film Nikon the lenses will work right?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Oct 3, 2017)

1.56x is the crop factor
*On Nikon's


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a whopping $20 put aside for it.
If anyone has a 20, 30 or 40D they don't need,  think of me... please.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Ponkster (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a 30D - its my first DSLR , Ive resisted the digital move for a long time ! I know it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of a new cameras but its doing the job in converting my brain over , its built like a tank and reminds me of some of the older  film slrs - which cant be bad !


----------



## Cortian (Feb 24, 2018)

My best friend of fifty years gave me a 20D and the 17-85mm kit lens that came with it.  Took me all of about two weeks to start wishing for Certain Features 

Looked at what was available and the bang-for-buck ratios and decided on a 40D.  Got an "E+" 40D from Adorama for $240, shipped.  Almost looked like brand new.

It's serving me fine for most purposes, including macros, but I'm finding myself wanting better glass and more megapixels for wildlife photography (animals, birds).  And I'd really like to have a minimum shutter speed option for aperture priority shots.

So I _think_ my next upgrade will have to be a 7D Mk. II.  But at ±$1,000 currently for a used one in excellent+ condition, that'll be a while, yet.  In the meantime the 40D will suffice .


----------



## daveo228i (Dec 3, 2019)

Bought one years ago when they first came out. Made money using it to shoot stock and assignments. Still have it and functioning without any problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 6, 2019)

Chris Ponkster said:


> I have a 30D - its my first DSLR



I picked one up at Goodwill for $50 and use it as the "high risk" camera, like when Kayaking.   It has been great and so long as I don't have to crop an image too deeply or the shot requires a high ISO, the results have been great.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2019)

My  Canon 20D from roughly 2006 is still working fine and is still on its original battery! I have three original Canon batteries and they all work still.


----------

